# Booster's Photo Thread



## sublunary

Hi everyone! I've been lurking around for a couple of months and I think it's finally time to share the cuteness that is my Booster.

Booster was born on November 3, 2008. I happened to contact the breeder when he was 8 weeks old and fell in love with him the moment I met him. My boyfriend bought him for me as a late Christmas present and named him Booster, after Booster Gold.

Here he is the day after we got him.









video


And curled up a few days later









His face moves so much it's almost impossible to get an in-focus picture. Anyone have any suggestions on getting clearer photos?


----------



## sublunary

Now he is 15 weeks and 3 days old. He's 100% an explorer and just wants to run all the time. I can get him to sleep on me if I cheat by taking him out in the middle of the day and wrapping him in a shirt. My favorite thing ever is when he's been sleeping on me for a while and I look down at him and he's peeking up at me with one eye.

My boyfriend doesn't live with me, so he donates shirts so Booster can learn his smell during the week. Booster does enjoy burrowing in them.









He hasn't learned that live bugs are food yet, but he loves his pre-smooshed superworms.









He also loves his tunnel from Sweet Tea Scraps. 









And this is my favorite picture of him yet. He looks like he's smiling.


----------



## coribelle

Booster is absolutely adorable! I love his pinto/split face - absolutely stunning! Can't wait to see more pictures!


----------



## atichy

What a cutie! Love his wuttle face and beautiful coloring.  Love seeing all the pics and would like to see more of him. And as for keeping them still long enough for focused pics???? Let me know if you find a way LOL


----------



## WTroxtell

So cute! I am dying to get Waffles so I can take awesomely cute pics of him and let everyone see!


----------



## LarryT

Adorable!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## PJM

What a precious little guy. I love that last picture - he looks really happy


----------



## Tabbikat

Very very. Cute!!!!!! Love the smiling picture!!!!!!


----------



## shetland

Booster is stunning! I really enjoyed the video and all of the gorgeous pictures too.


----------



## raerysdyk

What an adorable little one! I love his face and visor quill coloring!  The last pic is super adorable! Eeeee! What a face! :lol:


----------



## readthebook2

Booster is a cutie! Great coloring. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## sublunary

Thanks for the kind words everyone. I'm sure Booster would appreciate them if he had any idea what i was babbling to him about. I have a few more pictures.

Drying off after a bath. He's 16 weeks now.









Can I come out now/









Helping me with homework and showing off the coloration on his visor quills.









We found this modular shelving in the basement, kind of like C&C, but more solid. It makes a great playpen, which our cats are apparently very jealous of. Here it is being modeled by my sister's cat Oliver, who thinks he owns all of the fleece I buy.









My cat, Amber, is much more demure. She loves to sit in the empty playpen, but hides behind my shoes whenever Booster is out.









And lastly, last night, for the first time ever, Booster fell asleep on me. He was lying on his side, mostly balled up. He suddenly curled up so tight he rolled right off my chest and onto my stomach, where he landed in pretty much this position and stayed for 2 hours. I now have new appreciation for the phrase "so cute I could die."


----------



## vasogoma

Sleeping Booster is adorable! <3


----------



## Melanie

He is unbelievably cute!

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## PJM

I adore the picture of him sleeping. So precious.


----------



## sublunary

I still can't get over how weird Booster is sometimes. I had him on my bed today. normally he just wants to burrow under the covers, but today he discovered the compartments in my headboard, climbed into one and started rearranging things.

He dragged my bag of skee ball tickets into the back and decided he was not coming out no matter what.









And when I finally got him back in his cage, he decided to eschew his regular sleeping spots for this new one. :roll:


----------



## AngelicDarkness

Booster looks like a curious little explorer! I love your tunnel from Sweet Tea Scraps. I own a few of her bags, and am waiting till payday to put in another order with her. I love her work


----------



## sublunary

Me too! With the tunnel I got a matching cuddle bag and liner (which was bigger than I thought, so I had to cut it and make two liners). I love her stuff, I wish I could sew.


----------



## stringmouse

He is so precious! Need more photos!!!


----------



## ThePliny

Booster is such a fun, handsome little hedgie-man!


----------



## shetland

Booster is adorable. I like his new place to sleep. I bet he thinks you can't see him!


----------



## Rainy

Awe.....booster is adorable.


----------



## sublunary

Day off today means more pictures!

Booster has a thing about tissue boxes. As much as he likes to run around, he'd rather curl up in a tissue box any time.









Tonight he discovered my kindle case, which is some sort of fake leather. At first he was like, hey, what's this?









Lick, lick, lick!









Mine!








Sadly I missed him anointing because I couldn't get the video to work right.

Actual leather is apparently fun to play on, but not as exciting. Also, does the dark fur under his eye make him Algerian? Or is that not conclusive on pintos?









And now he's back with the skee ball tickets again. After that, he promptly curled up and went to sleep.


----------



## Rainy

Awe very cute!  Harvey likes tissue boxes too. He would hide in there during the day, more than his igloo. When I pulled him out in the morning to give him a once over from the poop party, the night before, he would spread his arms and legs in the doorway so I couldn't take him out. He learned that really quick. So, then I started cutting the bottom out of his boxes. He was NOT amused! :lol:


----------



## Nicole753

So adorable! His feet are so clean! Hahaha, Dexter's are never clean. I love the picture of him with his kleenex box :lol:


----------



## sublunary

Haha, Rainy that's adorable. I can just picture him bracing with his arms and refusing to leave!

Nicole, if it were up to him, his feet would never be clean. I chased him around the sink with a tooth brush for ten minutes trying to get them that way. No poopy feet allowed on my bed!


----------



## hanhan27

Booster is an exceptionally cute hedgie.  All hogs are cute, but oh man... I think I've fallen in love. I also love his coloring, and the stories you've told are all too funny! I will be following this thread closely.


----------



## shetland

The pictures are wonderful! He is just precious!!


----------



## sublunary

I came home quite late Friday night and found Booster blissed out on his wheel. I don't know if he's sleeping with his eyes open, but he didn't react to me turning on the light and taking the picture at all.








Of course, I had to poke him to make sure he was ok, and he promptly balled up and rolled into the litter pan. I felt guilty the rest of the night. (For my reference: he is 20 weeks old now.)

Today my boyfriend decided to make a maze for Booster out of the stuff we use for a playpen. Once he stopped trying to eat the plastic, he gave it a good try.









But, he promptly outsmarted us. (video)


----------



## shetland

I love the wheel picture! It is priceless! That is one relaxed little hedgie! The maze is cute, but the hedgie is cuter.


----------



## vasogoma

I love Booster! He is so cute and smart


----------



## Erin132

Ah Booster is absolutely adorable!! Love the coloring!!


----------



## sublunary

Why you stop scratching my chin?


----------



## sublunary

Zzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Rainy

Oh....cough.....groan....."dying of cuteness......overload." I just love those!


----------



## shetland

Give me that beautiful baby!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Isismommy

Very cute little hedgie.


----------



## sublunary

Thanks for the comments guys! I love sharing pictures of my little guy and I'm glad people like seeing them!

Booster had a very busy weekend. He came up to my boyfriend's for a couple of days, which was his first road trip since I brought him home. He handled the car really well and didn't seem at all stressed out by the new place.

He was relaxed enough that I got to see him splat for the first time.









Of course he got lots of mealies for his troubles.









And this picture gets a cuteness warning for giant hedgie tongue:


----------



## shetland

It looks like he had a great time!


----------



## hanhan27

Haha! Even Booster's tongue is adorable!

Gotta love hedgie splats


----------



## Isismommy

The pictures are too cute. I love it when they get relaxed enough to splat. Isis does it on me all the time. It just makes me melt.


----------



## PJM

Gaaaah! Loving Booster! Want to snatch him up! The splatting picture made me squeal!


----------



## sublunary

"Ugh, guyyyys. Stop talking about me, I'm trying to sleep!"









"Nah, just kidding, you know I love the attention."


----------



## hanhan27

Booster is one of my favorite hedgehogs right now! He is a total babe.


----------



## shetland

He certainly is quite the GQ material!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rainy

I love his sleepy face!


----------



## sublunary

Omg, Hedgehog GQ would be adorable. And the "total babe" comment has bad music playing in my head now... "I'm too sexy for this wheel, too sexy for this wheel! So sexy you'll squeal!"

Booster finally had his first vet visit today. 24 weeks, 300g. He was really great with the vet, barely spiked at all. He did nip his finger tho.  The doctor said he'd never been able to do that thorough an exam on a hedgehog before. And he looks perfectly healthy. No fleas! (My cats just caught them from somewhere.) And despite my fears, the vet really knew what he was talking about. So if anything bad ever happens, I will feel good about relying on his care.

If the experience was stressful at all for him, Booster immediately took it out on my pillow when he got home.








And went to sleep...


----------



## Rainy

Oh, that's good news! And redirecting your anger to inanimate objects is a healthy way to relieve anger and stress. Dr. Phil approved!


----------



## sublunary

Haven't had many pictures lately, so here's a few off my phone.

Sleeping.









Why's it so bright out?









And I don't know what he was doing here, I unfolded the towel and there he was...


----------



## moxieberry

That last one is the cutest and most ridiculous position ever. Love it!


----------



## raerysdyk

Booster is so ridiculously adorable! Haha, I love the upside-down, half-curled picture! What a little goober! :lol: So glad to hear everything checked out at the vet, that's always a good day.  Booster is so cute!


----------



## PJM

Booster is such a cute hedgie!!! I can hardly stand it. So much personality.


----------



## hanhan27

Hahaha. The upsidedown picture made me LOL. 

I'm happy to hear that you're happy with your vet! It's comforting feeling like you can really trust the person taking care of your baby.


----------



## sublunary

Thanks everyone. I am very happy to have such an adorably ridiculous hedgehog.

We took him outside for the first time today, since it's been in the 80s for a few days. My boyfriend and I were all excited to watch him explore the outside. Booster gave the experience mixed reviews. And needed a bath at the end of it...

Yeah, um, I'm not so sure about this stuff.









Get it away from me!









Ok, fine, I'll walk around if I have to.









This place actually smells kind of good...









munchmunchmunchmunchmunch









I loves it!


----------



## Draenog

What a handsome boy he is!


----------



## hanhan27

Hahaha, you had a green hedgehog for a while, didn't you!?

The picture where he's standing on his tiptoes to get away from the grass is hilarious :lol:


----------



## cynthb

Hee hee, looks like he had a good time in spite of himself  I love it when they fall over while anointing :lol:


----------



## siberia

I love him so much! He's a beautiful boy! Lucky you to get such an explorer! my Dory is pretty dormant..


----------



## shetland

He is a doll! That second picture is hysterical!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sublunary

"I know the worms are in there, give them to meeeeee!"


----------



## sublunary

Guarding his favorite thing of mine - a box from the Philippines covered in shells that apparently smells delicious.









Booster's 7 months old now, and still tiny. I have small hands.









And last night I caught him sleeping with his eyes open on his wheel again. This time with his butt hanging off hte edge. :roll:


----------



## shetland

Every picture is precious! His feeties are so tiny! He looks like he is in a trance on his wheel; haaaaaaaaaaaaa.


----------



## Isismommy

Love the pictures. Does he really sleep with his eyes open...that's kinda weird. I love the wheel pic the most.


----------



## sublunary

Sleeping with his eyes open is the only thing I can think of. He's done it twice that I've seen. Just kind of zones out and doesn't react to lights or noises or me waving my hand next to him at all. But he'll wake up when I touch him, which is what happens when he's sleeping normally. Maybe it's some sort of hedgie meditation...


----------



## sublunary

Booster would like to present for you his interpretation of the storied hedgie Let Me Down Dance...

To the right...









to the left...









Now freeze!









Dancing has failed, time to charm my way down!


----------



## PJM

Oh Booster...how I love you and your antics. Such a precious boy.


----------



## shetland

Look at that smile in the last picture!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sublunary

Thanks to an early birthday present from my parents, Booster now has himself a shiny new CSBW.

I tried to get him to model it for pictures, but he seemed a bit confused about what I was asking of him.


----------



## shetland

He is into abstract pictures! He looks so cute everywhere around the wheel but not on it!!!


----------



## sublunary

I have been very lax about updating this. Booster has been doing well. He's still fairly tiny - he's almost 10 months old and still only 330 grams.

Here are a couple of the pictures I've taken in the last few months. I have more somewhere, just need to find them.

He still loves exploring my stuff, and my blackberry box apparently tastes good.









He did figure out his wheel, but still likes to hang out under it sometimes.









And lastly - so cute!


----------



## shetland

I see he still prefers to be UNDER his wheel! Look at the last picture! That little pink tongue is precious!!!


----------



## ThePliny

Booster, you are such a handsome little man! But you are supposed to go ON the wheel little buddy :lol:


----------



## hanhan27

What. A. Babe. Seriously! 

The pictures of him smooshing himself under the wheel are adorable!


----------



## sublunary

Thanks guys. I found a couple more (less flattering for him) pictures. Booster got into my headboard again and apparently loves the taste of my gloves.

Omnomnomnomnom









Foamfoamfoamfoamfoam









And, twist!


----------



## hedgielover

You've melted me with his adorableness. Which is inconvenient because I need to go buy fugesicles and now I don't know if my body has enough structural integrity to do so.


----------



## sublunary

He is such a poof ball!


----------

